# Milky Urine in prego mare



## Ricgail (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi all,

Can anyone help me please. My mare is pregnant and I beleive due sometime this month. Not intentional for sure.. But my queation is has anyone experienced milky urine? There is not odor, but she is urinating when I feed her in the morning and it isnt clear but very milky and light yellow? Should I be calling my vet?

Thanks all!


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 13, 2013)

Sounds like she needs more fluids. You can soak her hay, add warm water to her grain until it is a mash and incorperate soaked hay cubes. Not a big deal but it is always wise to keep one step ahead of any hydration issues.


----------



## Max's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I have no experience with pregnant mares, so I don't know if this is helpful to your situation, but horse urine is often milky in perfectly healthy, normal horses. Do you know if her urine has changed significantly? (Was it more clear before, but suddenly seems milky now?) If so, you probably should check with a vet or knowledgeable breeder. Otherwise, it probably isn't something to worry about if she is otherwise healthy.


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 14, 2013)

Is she getting supplemental feed or vitamins for her pregnancy? Sometimes mare will have large concentrations of calcium in their urine and it will appear milky or you may see white "chunks" on their hocks or in the middle of the urine spot on the ground.


----------



## Ricgail (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Jasmine never had clouded urine until this past week or so. Stupid me doesnt know the breeding date as she got in with my stud at some point so I figured it was already too late to seperate them and that was back last September 2012.. My stud has had no interest inher since around December.. My neighbor who is a horse woman said She is definately preggo, but since I dont knownthe date it could be up to December before she foals.. She is looking quite round but no bag by her teets, but is developing something like a bag right before her teets. When I feed her I put my arms around her belly but i dont feel movement as yet. She has pushed out right below her anus but her vulva has not begun to stretch. When she lifts her tail to pee, of late I am seeing it come out cloudy and a bit slimy but no smell.. She is acting normal with no temperature.. I have heard about some sort of strip to see if she is preggo? This is driving me crazy because when she would come into season, my stud and her both where crazy little beggers... Her shots are due this month and I give her a six way and am afraid to give it to her now.. I am feeling like a horrible mother...


----------



## Ricgail (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh, no I dont give her suppliments as I feed her Purina Mini and the directions were to feed her 2 lbs in late gestation per day.


----------



## supaspot (Oct 15, 2013)

excess protein in her diet can cause milky pee


----------



## Tab (Nov 7, 2013)

I wouldn't be too nervous. Cloudy urine in people generally means a release of white blood cells/pus (you are fighting infection) but it can be as minor as just waiting a little too long to pee, phosphates in the urine, or normal vault discharge. I assume it is the same in horses. I've noticed it off and on in healthy mares. Now if the pee is very dark that might be more of a concern.


----------

